# paint or Sealer for Cement Fountains



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm looking for a"paint with sealer" or just a "Sealer" maybe in a spray to coat my cement fountain. It has a small leak I can't find.
I've looked, but water comes from anywhere, can't tell where it's coming from.

Do you know of any "spray" sealer or "Spray" Paint/sealer to put on the fountain to hopefully stop the leak.
Thanks

silverado


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

when I was living in West Texas, we used a spray can sealer, to seal the water basins on our "swamp coolers" and it worked really well. Lasted for 4 or 5 years. One thing of note, it came out of the can in a sort of rubbery asphalt form, and was black as the ace of spades. I dont know if that will work for you, since I dont know if your fountain is a decorative style, or what, and the black appearance may not be what you want.

A word of warning, if you do use it. Whatever you spray it on, must be COMPLETELY dry, and free of dust/dirt or it will not work.

I used to buy it from Ace, and or TrueValue hardware stores, but I am sure any large hardware store will have it.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

try using a Clear acrylic sealer (aerosol spray)


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

hey BM, hows your day going? hope you dont get too much rain today/tomorrow. Hang in there, cause its gonna be real warm by the end of the week, where you are.

As far as using the acrylic spray sealer, I tried that one time, on a concrete birdbath, and the concrete is so porous, that the acrylic didnt form a good bond. It was a real mess, wire brushing it all off, when I found out that it didnt work.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

any more rain i shall start quacking lol 

bit like pcs what works for one doesnt for another .....but mine was a very small crack 

You really need to see if you can find the leak silverado4
suggest completely drying out the fountain first


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank both of you on your pros and cons of the Ace Hardware product. I have a ACE and ACO near, I'll go check it out. For now, I used silicone on it, it stopped, but that won't hold. Thanks again.
Silverado


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Hydroseal is a product for sealing leaking basement walls-seems to be ok to apply to wet surfaces.- Look it up on Google.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I use this product to seal water from wicking into my cement chimney.

the site doesn't list clear but the local paint store has is.

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/latex.php


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How about an epoxy sealer or paint or UCoat. Jay Leno Chooses UCoat It Garage Floor Coating
http://www.ucoatit.com/


----------

